# Good vibes/prayers - GBS retest - UPDATE with RESULTS!!!



## mamawananotha

Hi ladies! I don't post very often, but could sure use some good vibes/prayers sent my way. I live in the US and therefore have had the routine GBS test done at 36 weeks - totally shocked that it came back positive! With my first I was negative.

I'm giving birth at a birthing center attended by midwives (much more rare here in the US, especially where I live), but the protocol here is still to administer IV antibiotics. I respect the course of treatment, but most likely will decline when the time comes to decide depending on our circumstances during labor. The midwives were very kind and generous about letting me know about my rights to refuse the IV and the risks/benefits of either decision I make. They also have helped me research statistics and to understand what might make my baby at higher risk of infection. No matter what, I feel very informed!

I decided to go the natural route over the last week to try to clear the GBS from my body. With professional guidance, I've done tea tree oil vaginal suppositories, a chlorhexidine wash 2-3x per day, lots of probiotics, colostrum spray, you name it

Today I reswabbed and am hoping that the test comes back negative (hopefully by Friday, as I'll be 39 weeks on Saturday!!) so that I don't have to even have the conversation or worry about the antibiotic treatment at the point of labor. 

Any spare good vibes or prayers you can send, I'd surely appreciate. It is totally out of my hands at this point.


----------



## BunnyN

Hope you get a negative this time. Having had bad reactions to medications in the past I prefer only to use them as a last resort myself, some doctors are more understanding than others...


----------



## cupcake23

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## june2013

Have you gotten your results yet? I'm interested to hear if the natural remedies worked. I was GBS positive when my urine was tested at 10 weeks, I've since been on oral antibiotics. This is only the second time in my life I've ever taken antibiotics so I would really like to avoid them for the rest of my pregnancy/labour, yet I know that having the bacteria in my urine automatically places me at a higher risk. I'd love to start trying the natural remedies once I finish these antibiotics to see if I can rid the bacteria by my due date and avoid the IV. I'm only 15 weeks so I've got time!

Good luck with your results!!!


----------



## mamawananotha

I'm so excited! After 6 days of treatment, I retested on Tuesday afternoon and got results back Friday.negative!!! The relief is now that I don't have to have an IV or get antibiotics at the birthing center, plus now the obvious worry for GBS contraction by the baby is gone!

For anyone curious, the specific treatment is below, recommended by the naturopath at the pharmacy and approved by my midwife. Disclaimer - I am not a doctor, so if you are unsure, you should probably speak with yours before trying - 
- - 1 tea tree oil vaginal suppository (made by a local compounding pharmacy in my area) per night at bedtime 
- - a wash of 1 part Hibiclens (chlorhexidine soap) to 7 parts water - after every bathroom visit involving BM - thoroughly rinse front to back after wiping and only lightly pat dry to allow wash to remain. (Note - I did not allow wash to actually enter the vagina, just on external genitals. It is considered 'off-label' to use in this manner.)
- - Lots of probiotics - yakult drink, yogurt, fem-dophilus capsules (made by Jarrow brand)
- - Immuno PRP spray - a colostrum spray to support immune responses
- - lots of vitamin C - preventative measure to help strengthen bag of waters to prevent early rupture in case the test came back positive still.

I think the tea tree oil suppositories and the Hibiclens alone would work and I still plan to continue the Hibiclens washes after BMs until delivery just in case because it is the easiest part of the treatment.


----------



## cupcake23

That's great news x


----------



## june2013

That's awesome, I'm glad everything worked out for you. At my next midwife appt. next week I'm going to discuss using some of these natural remedies. Now my only concern will be is do I do it all throughout my pregnancy or just wait until the last month or so before my due date. I'm hoping my midwife will have some experience with others who have used natural remedies like this to combat GBS. Thanks for all the information!


----------

